# Too big for my mare?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You're a big girl but so is your horse. You look just fine. It's really nice to see a larger rider with a suitable horse!! As long as she is sound and happy and you are happy it's all good. Being balanced is soo important too.

Your mare looks like she is happy and eager to go. I _am_ someone who nitpicks about weight ratio and such but no issue here  Just continue to take good care of her and you're good to go! You two look lovely together.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

You guys look great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

NO you are not


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Would you try to change your size if someone said you are too big?


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm already working on the weight. I wish I started a long time ago. Since I started eating healthy and walking on my treadmill every day I've become so much happier and I'm feeling great. I've only been doing it for two months but I have my routine and love it. I don't expect to lose weight over night.......after all I didn't get fat over night


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep it up!!! I just finished a diet called "the 17 day diet" I hated it but I lost 30ish pounds over the 51 days. I will be doing it again after summer I hope I can lose another 30 pounds. 

As for you and your horse, I think you are fine your mare.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Good for you!

CowboyBob what's your diet? I don't pretend I'm a "plus" rider and stumbled upon this thread by accident, but could definitely use a diet lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem with quick weight diets is when one stops the diet, the pounds go back on along with another 5 or 10. The greatest benefits of losing weight is reducing the chance of developing early diabetes and risking amputation of toes or the foot and blindness. Are you ready for that? Weight loss helps lower blood pressure as well.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Before I saw the pictures I had a certain image I was expecting, but I think you look great. The two of you make a really nice looking combo and balance out each other well.

My very best to you !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You're not too big at all. Your girl is nice and thick with good bone and feet, her chest is massive (always a good thing for carrying weight) and she doesn't appear to be struggling at all in any of the riding pictures.

Keep doing what you're doing and good luck with your weight loss .


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Your horse looks like she can carry you nicely, i dont think your too big at all. If you just keep up a good diet and exercise the weight will slowly melt off anyway


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of my boarders (built like a dumpling) decided to start walking/running the back road. I suggested she take her horse along, that she's a great companion to have along and it's good for her too. Having a horse trot alongside seems to give up impetus to keep going. It's especially nice to be able to grab a little mane to help with the inclines.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> One of my boarders (built like a dumpling) decided to start walking/running the back road. I suggested she take her horse along, that she's a great companion to have along and it's good for her too. Having a horse trot alongside seems to give up impetus to keep going. It's especially nice to be able to grab a little mane to help with the inclines.


I wish I could do this! I have my dog but he likes to take off and run infront of me while on the leash. He gets excited. Even when not on the leash he runs infront of me or tries to body check me. Boxers :lol:


----------



## cowgirl6613 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Sapph (Feb 23, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> The problem with quick weight diets is when one stops the diet, the pounds go back on along with another 5 or 10. The greatest benefits of losing weight is reducing the chance of developing early diabetes and risking amputation of toes or the foot and blindness. Are you ready for that? Weight loss helps lower blood pressure as well.


Also quick weight loss is really terrible for your body, and can lead to issues like liver and heart problems. Many nutritionists argue that "crash" and "yo-yo" dieting is more damaging to health than weight to begin with. Which is why the best course of action is to develop good eating and exercise habits and focus on actually being healthy rather than just looking skinnier.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think your pony looks like a solid lil thing. You guys look good together! She's really cute too!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You look fine together. Luv your mare.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys look good together! 

One thing, it may be the angle of the picture, but in the one with your legs out of the stirrups it appears that your right shoulder is dropped and that leg is also hanging lower. You may well be out of alignment, which could be originating in your feet or elsewhere along that line. I would see a chiropractor and make sure to invest in some good arch supports and shoes with all the walking you're doing. It would suck to be on this path to health and end up injuring yourself in a manner that makes it hard for you to ride or work out.  Good job on taking steps to be healthier!


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

In that picture without the stirrups I could REALLY feel I was sitting crooked. To the point of it being really uncomfortable.


----------



## evilc123 (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys look great! I honestly wish that more people were this conscientious about the size ratio. It can do a lot of damage to the horse's health when the rider is too big, so I commend you for being concerned. Enjoy your lovely mare!


----------



## devotedbrowneyez (Jun 6, 2014)

I feel the same way about my Me and my Mare


----------

